
American Gut: An Open Platform for Citizen Science Microbiome Research [pdf] - ArtWomb
http://msystems.asm.org/content/msys/3/3/e00031-18.full.pdf
======
JoshMnem
Interesting:

> The self-reported dietary data suggested, unexpectedly, that the number of
> unique plant species that a subject consumes is associated with microbial
> diversity, rather than self-reported categories such as "vegan" or
> "omnivore"

~~~
zyxwvu
I'm unsure why that would be unexpected. I suppose the word vegan brings forth
the idea of a large variety of fruits, grains, and vegetables however vegan
itself doesn't mean eating a variety of plants, it means not consuming animal
products in any form.

Additionally, since bacteria strains tend to be specific to their environment,
i.e. the plant that they're living on (which the plant itself thrives better
in particular environments), it makes sense that a diverse diet would lead to
a more diverse gut biom.

~~~
JoshMnem
It isn't unexpected, just interesting that it has more effect than taking
(expensive) probiotics. It's information that people can act on without much
difficulty.

------
shenal
"10% Human: How Your Body's Microbes Hold the Key to Health and Happiness" by
Alanna Collen is a great book for anyone without a biology background who
would like to dive into the subject of Microbes

